# le mans campsites



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

any recommendations please of a campsite or aires within 30 mins of le mans thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Le Mans*

Hi

When I went to the 24 hour thing a few years ago, there were a few motorhomes in the coach park.

Russell


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks russell not planning to go to the race just that general area 2 days so was trying to use the knowledge on here to find somewhere to stay


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

There are probably 20 campsites around Le Mans. Have a look at www.beermountain.co.uk - all questions will be answered comprehensivly I'm sure.

ps been going there for the last eight years running - it's a fantastic event!!


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

Oops - when I think Le Mans I think 24hrs racing!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try the French Tourist Offices and tap in Le-Mans.

http://www.francetourism.com/practicalinfo/regionswesternwestloire.htm

Ray.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Best campsite for miles around Le Mans:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1468


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Le Mans*

Try www.campingqualite.com

Russell


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Are you going now or later in the year? We did a stop-over in 2008 at Camping Les Platanes, 72380 LaGuierche (48.11401, 0.18857) [tel: 0243273629] Small rural site about 13km north of Le Mans, fairly basic but with wc, showers, hook-up. Open 15 Apr -30 Sep (please check). Most memorable because of Le Patron; he seemed to be a rustic farmer type of a certain age with little or no English, however my basic French combined with sign language and a smile was enough to get us communicating. He beckoned my wife and I into his barns where he stored the most amazing collection of vehicles of different vintages in different states of repair including some British sports cars as well as old Citroens etc, plus loads of memorabilia from his days as a racing driver at Le Mans! Well worth the visit for that experience alone.
cheers
Roger


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks to all for your replies


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We are going that way in March and found one in ACSI book at Pons open all year


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Check out the aire at La Suze sur Sarthe. Its about 20 miles SW of Le Mans and is located right on the river. Technically it is an aire and camping is free, but it is a really charming place. The town of La Suze is just across the water, and there are a few electrical connections. It is in easy driving distance of Le Mans, and the old city is well worth exploring. It has a good motorhome service point as well. There is room for at least twenty rigs, either right next to the river or on a small meadow behind. There is also a campsite at La Suze, right by the aire. 

There is also a small aire in the centre of Le Mans, also by the river. This aire only has room for about seven rigs, and no facilities other than a service point. But it is within walking distance of the old city.


----------

